# Omnipaque - We are having a really hard time



## LORIN830 (Apr 6, 2009)

We are having a really hard time getting paid for Omnipaque with code Q9947, especially with worker's comp carriers.  Any ideas?

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## marcialsj (Apr 21, 2009)

What year is the DOS? We are finding that workers comp sometimes want even older codes, sometimes back 2 or 3 years. They can be pretty sticky.


----------



## jdrueppel (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with Marciae.  Most states only update the fee schedule and/or CPT codes every other year or less.  Check your state's Workers' Compensation fee schedule to see if this code is in the fee schedule.  If not, find out what year's HCPCS/CPT codes the fee schedule is based on and and then cross reference with that year book to find the applicable code.

Julie, CPC


----------

